# Video: fighting GT using ultra light Black Hole Magic Eye rod



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Here is a video of fighting GTs with ultra light Black Hole Magic Eye 571XXH jigging rod in EIAO, French Polynesia in Feb 2013.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

I have been trying to figure out why a GT is such a coveted game fish but a jack cravel is a trash fish?


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Calmday said:


> I have been trying to figure out why a GT is such a coveted game fish but a jack cravel is a trash fish?


Small GT is like Jack. But Giant Trevally can grow up to 150 lb.
Just imagine to fight 100 plus lb Jack Crevalle with a popping rod. 
GT fishing is all catch/release.


----------

